# Not Like Any Steel Pot I Remember



## sargentodiaz (Mar 8, 2019)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]


[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*I’ve seen the current ones our troops are wearing and realize how far they are away from what I wore.

*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*So, this new thing looks like something right out of Star Wars or a lot of other scifi movies.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_The Army's new Integrated Head Protection System (IHPS), designed to replace the Enhanced Combat Helmet (ECH) used by close-combat units for the last two decades with with "100 percent greater blunt impact protection," Lt. Col. Ginger Whitehead told Military.com.The IHPS was originally scheduled for a battlefield debut in 2020. _[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_n addition, 3rd BCT soldiers are picking up the Modular Scalable Vest version II and Ballistic Pelvic Protection, as well as new eyewear with transition lenses, Col. Stephen Thomas told Army Times. The MSV is part of the Soldier Protection System and is the Army's next-generation Personal Protective Equipment system.

_[/FONT] ​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*And bullets and shrapnel still find ways to do harm to the vulnerable human body.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*More of this* @ https://taskandpurpose.com/army-body-armor-combat-helmet


[/FONT]​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2019)

What a difference!


----------



## Oldguy (Mar 8, 2019)

Guessing that you can't use it for holding water to shave/clean up, or to heat up C-ration stew...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 8, 2019)

I just read that the new helmets for F-35 jet jockeys are costing the US taxpayer $400,000 *each*!  That just boggles the mind.

:crying:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2019)

And I read that the B-2 jets costs $750 million dollars each 
That’s shocking.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 8, 2019)

Those will be paid for with the money saved from not using office space for peace talks.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 9, 2019)

I don't understand the pot part of this, but those are some funny looking helmets.


----------



## sargentodiaz (Mar 10, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> I don't understand the pot part of this, but those are some funny looking helmets.



The old helmets we had in the 50s through 70s - and much earlier - came in 2 parts. A plastic-like liner and a steel or metal outer shell.  W often used the metal part as a pot in which to heat water for shaving or simply to heat food.

Thus the term, Steel Pot.


----------



## old medic (Mar 12, 2019)

Still had the 2 piece pot in 81... actually still have it....


----------



## Trade (Mar 12, 2019)

Not like the one we had back in Nam.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2019)

I only  wore mine  past the bomb line.   Never  did  cook  in it.  Ate  K-rations  instead.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2019)

Our local fire department is going through discussions about helmets and it has become a point of contention between the old-time traditionalists and the younger recruits.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2019)

Whatever  works best.


----------



## old medic (Mar 13, 2019)

True...


----------

